# Did I dream about the ChefTalk mug?



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

I thought it was 100 posts to get the mug? Now it's 350?!?!? 

Okay, well, nice knowing you all...........


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Nope...It's always been 350...257 more to go!what do you mean by 

"Okay, well, nice knowing you all..........."

I hope you not leaving us!...we sure do enjoy your company!


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

Always 350.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Geez David , I didn't think you we're so sensitive









Always been 350 posts.
I hope you don't bail,I like your input,
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep 350!!


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Okay, would anyone sell me THEIR mug?

(Or maybe a Guru.com bathrobe?)

[This message has been edited by David Jones (edited 01-14-2001).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

NO WAY TOOO hard to come by and they don't give multiples.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

****!!!!!


----------

